# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Basket > Αμπελόκηπους (Αργολίδος & Βελεστίνου)

## manowar

Ο καιρός μας το χάλασε το μπασκετάκι, για αυτό πρέπει να έχουμε απαρτία το σαββάτο. Όχι όπως τη προηγούμενη εβδομάδα που ήμασταν 3 και ο fon_hussan

----------


## Vigor

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, ούτε αυτό το Σάββατο θα μπορέσω να σας ακολουθήσω, μιας και θα λείπω εκτός Αθήνας για οικογενειακούς λόγους.

----------


## manowar

Τρίτη σήμερα και έξω χαρά θεού. 







ΛΕΩ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΩ ΧΑΡΑ ΘΕΟΥ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

17:00 λοιπών !!!!!

----------


## manowar

Τι 5 ρε ??? Τελός είσαι ? 6 και μισή
καλά είναι να το αφήσω ?

----------


## manowar

Τελικά κατωχυρώθηκε για τις 5 και μισή (17:30). !!!!!!! 

Φωρέστε τα τάνγκα σας κι ελάτε

----------


## john70

Άντε να βλέπω κόσμό !! Στο καφέ είμαι κιόλας !

----------


## fon_hussan

*Για σηκώστε φωτό στο φόρουμ από το κάρφωμα του enaon......Αργείτε πολύ και θα κλειδώσω το τόπικ να ξεροσταλιάσετε ......!!!!!
*

Καλά το 5μμ είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. παντώς ρε Γιάννη. Με ελικόπτερο θα έρθω από το Κορωπί; Ημαρτόν ρε σύ.....! 6++ βολέυει όλους που μπορούν.

----------


## verou

Για σηκώστε φωτό στο φόρουμ από το κάρφωμα του enaon......

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## manowar

> [b]Καλά το 5μμ είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας. παντώς ρε Γιάννη. Με ελικόπτερο θα έρθω από το Κορωπί; Ημαρτόν ρε σύ.....! 6++ βολέυει όλους που μπορούν.



Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι άμα πάμε στις 6 δεν θα βρούμε άδεια μπασκέτα. Οι επιλογές μας είναι 2
α: Στις 5, που είναι νωρίς και δεν έχουν πάει ακόμα.
β: Αργά στις 8, που οι ποιό πολύ έχουν φύγει.

----------


## freenet

ελατε ελατε χεχεχε!!!

----------


## manowar

Σήμερα θα πάμε ? 1900 ? καλά πιστεύω είναι, επισυνάπτω χάρτη. Είναι ακριβώς πίσω από το πεντάγωνο.

Υπάρχει φωτισμός και ο φύλακας μας είχε αφήσει το λουκέτο να κλειδώσουμε όταν φύγουμε, αφού μας έδειξε που κλείνουν τα φώτα

----------


## manowar

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά ? κανένας δεν θα έρθει ?

----------


## manowar

Τελικά άμα πάμε θα πάμε κατά τις 20 και 30 που θα φτάσει ο Καμπας

----------


## Vigor

Gas is on his way for a quick cafe  ::  

Beware!  ::

----------


## ngia

> Gas is on his way for a quick cafe  
> 
> Beware!


προφανώς τελείωσε την εγκατάσταση - μετακόμιση του κόμβου και τώρα θέλει να πιει ένα καφεδάκι να ξεκουραστεί  ::

----------


## freenet

θα έρθει ο κοσμος παιδιά ή να μην ξεκινάμε?

----------


## manowar

ΑΧΑ τώρα μιλάτε ε?


Αντε πάμε 

τα λέμε τι ώρα θετε ?

----------


## manowar

Εχει πιαστεί το χέρι μου να γράφω εδω μ'εσα, τελικά ισχυεί το μπασκετ, ο Enaon πάει στη γωνιά να πάρει την dream team οπότε στις 8 θα είμαστε ΟΛΟΙ στο νέο γήπεδο, τα λέμε εκεί

----------


## kabaiver

Διάγνωση του υπηρεσιακού γιατρού μετά από το χθεσινό μου τραυματισμό: Διάστρεμμα.

Ψιλοκουτσαίνω σήμερα αλλά φαίνεται να μην είναι σοβαρό.
Τα καλά νέα : Αναρρωτική 2 εβδομάδες (χωρίς μπάσκετ δυστυχώς...  ::  )

Αν πάει κανείς από το cafe σήμερα, στείλτε κανά μήνυμα να έρθω κούτσα-κούτσα.

----------


## freenet

Μπασκετ στα γηπεδα των αμπελοκήπων κατά το καφέmeeting δεν παίζουμε πλέον παίδες?

----------


## fon_hussan

'Οχι λόγω πανικού και κοσμοσυρροής πρίν τις 6μμ και μετά που μπορει συνήθως η πλειοψηφία...

Το συγκεκριμέννο κλειδώνεται ....Συνεχίστε στο σχετικό θέμα συναντήσεων για την περιοχή....(σε μίτινγκ κάθε Σ να γίνονται προτάσεις για μεσοβδόμαδα)!

----------

